# For those that ride with "significant others"...



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Not at all. We're at about the same level (except, he's on skiis), so we can easily keep up with eachother. And I'm pretty much the only girl that he can ride park with, so it all works out perfectly.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i went boarding with the lady this season. a few friends also came along.

my evaluation of the situation: i may possibly go with her again if it's just the two of us. if there are other people involved, she's not coming along unless she gets better.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd like to hear the story that sparked this thread...

For me, I'd really only get upset if my significant other was unmotivated or being a sissy-la-la about everything (I've ridden with those kind of girls and its put a damper on the day) My girl is neither of those so I always have a good time with her. I ride more often than her so I still get my runs in and its just a bonus when she comes along.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

I tried that once. 

Took a girl I just started dating out to the hill for an afternoon. She had claimed to have skied ages ago. We got off the lift and she got a bit impatient waiting for me to strap in. So, she took off full of piss and vinegar and as I was nearing the end of the run, I saw a ski laying on the ground with no one attached to it.. Then another one.. She ended up bailing and messing up her face. After that she demanded we go home so I walked her to the car, grabbed my phone and wallet and said I'd call a cab when I was ready to go. 

Needless to say, we didn't date too long.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i tried to explain the basics of turning on heels and toes. i figured she'd want to learn the proper way to turn. but she says that she's boarded before and she'll be fine on her own. so i proceeded to watch her do a bunch of falling leafs on her heels all the way down the mountain, falling every half minute or so. every time i tried to say something she'd get mad. that was extremely frustrating.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

I hate boarding with chicks! ...and noobs for that matter. Only one time have I been boarding with a group of girls that could shred. 


I dont care how hot a girl is, I'd rather board with a mobbin crew


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

definitely don't teach significant others yourself, get them a lesson. I go with my wife all the time (she skis). Up until this year I usually did a lot of waiting around for her but this year she improved a ton and can fly down the mountain with me. We also have walkie talkies so if i venture off to the park and we get separated we can meet back up easily enough.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

I board with my wife on every trip. We learned at the same time. We have a blast and while she is not as fast as me she is getting better with every run. She loves to snowboard as much as me so it is a win win! I agree with the post above dont even try to teach them pony up the cash for the lessons.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Best thing I ever did was get the wife private lessons with a chick instructor. 

After that, we've been killing it. It's great to have something to do together and both really enjoy. She'll cruise the park and take pics and other than that, we jsut cruise the mountain together. 

I push her a bit making sure she is trying new things, but it's delicate. 

Example: 
Spousal Unit: Black Diamond's are expert runs! I can't do them! 

zakk: you shred the gnar better than any chick on this mountain. Take it easy, make big turns, scrub speed, just like how you learned to ride blues

Spousal Unit: No

zakk: Yes

Spousal Unit: *drops and does what was discussed*

Spousal Unit: I did it!! 


I love that story. Also, cabin sex after a great day of riding is hard to beat


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

zakk said:


> *Spousal Unit: No
> 
> zakk: Yes*
> 
> ...


Lets hear it for the Jedi Mind Tricks!!!!

Me: Want to have cabin sex?

Her: No

Me: Yes

[cut to cabin sex scene] that would be the life...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

sook said:


> I'd like to hear the story that sparked this thread...


I second that lol.



Monster Man said:


> I hate boarding with chicks! ...and noobs for that matter. Only one time have I been boarding with a group of girls that could shred.
> 
> 
> I dont care how hot a girl is, I'd rather board with a mobbin crew


Choosing sausages over clams? :dunno::dunno::dunno:

I shred with my wife all the time. Well, except this year because I knocked her up 

She's the one that introduced me to this sport. I have since surpassed her skill-wise, but that doesn't stop her from doing the same runs and trying the same tricks that I do. I love it, but she scares me sometimes lol.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Last week on the mountain, my wife was riding switch and doing small jumps even though she's only been boarding for a few trips, while I still can't toe turn switch after years. I thought about throwing my ring at her and ordering the paperwork right then and there.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

My chicks rips, totally like riding with her. She also dident ride this year because she's prego. 
The only thing that annoys me riding with her is she hates it when I smoke pot. Other than that the only downside is she doesent really push me to improve, but it's nice to know I'm helping her become a better rider because she's going full tilt to keep up with me. Dont go thinking I'm always waiting for her either


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I go with my gf, she likes to stick to groomers though and I play around, she ski's and boards, but shes a better skier. Im definitely going get her to smoke with me in the woods next winter. I dont mind riding with her, but I do enjoy some riding on my own sometimes

The ex was frustrating, I tried teaching her, but QUICKLY gave up. ponied up the $50 for an hour private lesson


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Ditto what Leo and Freshy said. I love riding with my wife, and she got me into boarding, but haven't been able to this year because of our newborn daughter. She pretty much smoked me up until the very end of last year, so I've never had that experience of having to wait around on her. We're going to Mammoth together in a few weeks, so I'll be able to see if a season's worth of progression w/o her has leveled the playing field. She hauls ass, and is pretty fearless though, so I doubt I'll be waiting around on her anytime soon.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Never had that problem she took me the first time (girlfriend) and when we go it's more of a do your own thing.. mostly I guess because I progressed quickly... so I bomb hills like lightning.... and she likes to sideslip.. btw.. sideslipping is awesome lol..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Leo said:


> I second that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Choosing sausages over clams? :dunno::dunno::dunno:


haha guess I just need to find chicks that can board better than the ones I know...


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

zakk said:


> Best thing I ever did was get the wife private lessons with a chick instructor.
> 
> After that, we've been killing it. It's great to have something to do together and both really enjoy. She'll cruise the park and take pics and other than that, we jsut cruise the mountain together.
> 
> ...



:laugh::laugh: very true


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

we go together. we're about the same level so we keep up with each other. She tends to be more cautious if its icy on the trails though. Thinking of hitting the park next season. She's already got her helmet and pads haha I need to get mine soon.

We tend to go with a good sized group but all all friends are on the same level so it's not too much of a problem. sometimes we'll just take different trails but meet up at the lift. either way, we always have a great time. Plus shes hott when shes shredding down the mountain haha


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

love riding with my wife. snowboarding with her is fun too.

we met via snowboarding, so its obvious we are going to do that together. 

a girlfriend, sure, back in the day, they could piss me off enough on a hill that it would lead to the demise of the relationship. but if its at the point of marriage, i would hope riding habits aren't enough to make divorce papers necessary. unless she ditched you to ride with some other guy and you caught em screwing in the glades... i guess that would do it.

but yeah... my wife and i are the key members of each others riding "crew". others come and go, but we'll always be there with and for each other.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

50/50 we both teach, she on boards and skis I just on a board even though starting the whole skiing thing slowly( I'm very leary about this as typically the boarders that cross over get stuck in our children's center and you visibily see their souls sucked away). She use to be able to straight out kick my ass on skis and was alright on a board. Over the last several years though her ability to charge down the mountain has seemed to disappear and it gets really annoying on powderdays or mountains with tougher terrain. This year however with newer snowboarding equipment and having to teach both boards and skies to upper level riders her riding has exploded but she still needs to clear that hurdle of charging a little bit more. The below statements are the statements that make me love and or want to strangle her. Ah the spice of marriage.

I just started riding the rainbow (box style) switch.

I'm cold. ( after very first run)

I'm going to get breakfast first (powderday).

I just taught my kids to ride bumps regular and switch.

I don't want to do trees.

Try to keep up with me on this groomer on my skis.

The worse possible statement since she instructs is " I need help doing...." cause I'm a sucker and try, worse student ever she is. I can learn from her, but not the other way around.

I try to guide her now toward her improvement through use of video and we have come to a truce on trips to other mountains she rides skis on powderdays so she can keep up on the harder terrain.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

My husband is my primary riding partner and we appreciate being able to spend the time together.

This man should win the Nobel Peace Prize for the patience he has shown me over the past two seasons. We actually learned at about the same time, but he progressed much much faster than I did. He has dedicated many shred days to helping me progress and is always willing to give me advice. 

Recently he took me into a small out-of-bounds canyon. He explained where the exit point was, but got too far ahead of me. I ended up missing the point and had to climb an almost vertical wall to get out. Needless to say, I was PISSED. When he realized that it would take me a good hour to get myself out and that I was upset about being down there alone, he left his snowboard at the top and HIKED BACK INTO THE CANYON so he could help me and so I wouldn't be alone. 

Of course, there are days when he goes without me so he can get his "bro time"...

Luckily I've had a ton of breakthroughs in my riding this year, so I can finally keep up. He's proud to see all the progress I've made and he's stoked that he no longer has to worry about waiting up for me. We love riding together and sharing our love of the sport.


----------



## TripleToe81 (Mar 22, 2010)

I just started riding last month, primarily it was an activity for me and my best friend that we started together, then I invited hubby to join us one Saturday. He liked it (although he had rough wipeouts as typical for noobz) so much that he is now looking at used gear and stuff on craigslist and play again sports so he can go more next season without having to pay for rental gear. He got me all new gear though for myself, but right now he said used stuff will suit him jsut for casual riding next season. So it's another good activity for us to enjoy together during the winter. I do figure skating year round and he sometimes joins me for public skate but he said he can't keep up with me and sometimes i just wanna go by myself for practicing jumps/spins anyway. But at least for snowboarding we are both beginners and we can progress together.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

My girlfriend is a skiier and I hate riding with her, it's boring as hell because she doesnt like anything over a blue run and prefers to stick to groomers. It's almost as if she is punishing me.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

bakesale said:


> My girlfriend is a skiier and I hate riding with her, it's boring as hell because she doesnt like anything over a blue run and prefers to stick to groomers. It's almost as if she is punishing me.


*cough* Deal breaker *cough*










... I keed I keed.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

I took my girlfriend boarding for her first time when this was my 3rd season...At first things were going great. She was really trying to learn and actually picking it up pretty quick....I was like, holy shit a keeper! Then I took her on a SLIGHTLY harder green and the "I can't"s kicked in. I was pissed. Enough so that I don't know if I'll ever go with her again unless she gets a serious attitude adjustment about the sport. 

Luckily, it did nothing to damage our relationship and the cabin sex made up for it


----------



## myGNUmylife (Feb 27, 2010)

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> Have you had an experience while riding that made you consider never snowboarding with them again, OR breaking up/divorcing?



Not at all. We help eachother progress. We are both addicted to boarding and are basicly the same level riders. He's my best friend and we love going together. I actually feel weird going without him.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

My Dad's Girlfriend's Daughter ( Soon to be Step-Sister ) with me and her Brother ( Soon to be Step-Brother ), It was notable that she actually wanted to snowboard, After one lesson, I had her brother Hitting some jumps with me in the Gore Mountain Park, and she couldn't even S-Turn. I went down the hill, hit a jump, and made my way back over to the lift, she came down the hill, full-bore, and just nailed me. 

Needless to say She's starting Skiing and we won't have to deal with her anymore.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

tooscoops said:


> love riding with my wife. snowboarding with her is fun too.
> .



haha im not sure if you did it on purpose but thats hilarious


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

my gf (now wife) and i started about the same time. she would whine a lot to the point where i wanted to ditch her. and i did once. we never broke up (from snowboarding at least) and eventually got married :laugh: i'll still ride with her even though she doesn't go as often. i guess it just depends on your relationship. i would not recommend teaching your significant other to snowboard though. pay an instructor and enjoy your day/freedom.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Taught my girlfriend to ride last year, she hasn't done it much since (she's afraid of getting hurt, work reasons) but it strengthened our relationship after the first day. How you ask?

She was struggling but I was patient....and got a compliment for being patient. Kinda like "awww you're such a good listener!"

What I find really odd, she got off the lift like it was nothing first try and every time thereafter, *including the turn*, but struggled to learn turns with both feet strapped in :dunno: Womenz are nuts, but I love her.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

same goes for other family members...at least for getting them started until they catch a fire. my wife's not at all interested, but the kids and I ask anyways once or twice a year to let her know she's wanted...but in no way would I teach her and I would give the instructor a HUGH tip prior to the lesson


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

I haven't taught my gf to board yet, just because I'm new to the sport. I did take her to WV to learn how to ski last season though. I wasn't about to try to teach her myself so I got a group lesson for the both of us so she didn't have to do it alone. After that I spent the rest of the day following and helping her up. She did get a bit frustrated at times and threw out the dreaded "I can't" but she eventually got comfortable with greens. I'm just looking forward to the second trip to see if she will try boarding or stick to skiing.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

there also has to be a time where we separate on the hill and each do our own thing... i'll do a prak lap, she'll attempt switch where i'm not watching and critiquing... next time she'll go off to just try to find some fun natural stuff, and i'll ride mahogany ridge... (thats the bar by the way.. favourite run of the day usually)...

i don't want her watchin me all the time... occasionally, i'll know there is a chance that she'll be watching from a lift or soemthing and i step up my game... but when i know she is at the side of the run or at the saide of a jump watching?... thats when i mess it up and go too big or try too hard and manage to hurt myself...

and she has yet to succumb to my health need of oral genital resuscitation.

(oh, and yeah nitro... i did that on purpose)


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Leo said:


> *cough* Deal breaker *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ... I keed I keed.


It would be a deal breaker if she wasn't so damn hot.


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

this is my wife's first season riding . from basically zero . this is my 3rd or 4th in . accumulated maybe 151 days total . it was kinda dreadful at first . she would wake up late, sleep lil, complain about the snow, complain about the boots . cry sometimes . she feels bad for holding me back, and on the other hand she doesnt wanna be alone . but i guess the key is patience and just have to ride it out like how we all learned how to snowboard in the first place . she gotten alot better . i still cant of course mob it full speed and expect her to keep up . but shes gotten better, and hopefully next season will get a ton of days in


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

My significant other is the one who got me into snow boarding. She got me up the mountain and we went for a lesson together. I got addicted, she was either way about it. When we both go up, she often asks for tips about riding, at first this used to pretty much end in tears and a speechless ride home until I learned a little trick: the first thing that now comes out of my mouth every time is "I will give you tips, but you're not to act like im criticizing you", I then proceed to coach her as diplomatically as possible. Things have been good since i learned that and culminated in her learning switch turns etc (she can't decide if she's goofy or not) and my final advice for her was "you've got the ability to turn either way regular or switch, you just need to man up and start riding faster" - this was not good enough, so, she went and got an instructor...whose parting knowledge was pretty much a repetition of what i said.

Lodge secs is great!


----------

